# Pont a mousson



## Carp_fisher (3. Mai 2011)

Hi
ist jemand hier der in Pont a mousson fischt oder gefischt hat ?

Ich will da hin zum Wallerfischen und habe einige Fragen.

zb.Welchen Schein brauche ich ,wo bekomme ich ihn.
    Wie ist der Wallerbestand usw.

Gerne auch per Pn.
Danke 

Gruss CF


----------



## Carp_fisher (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

Niemand???


----------



## Carp_fisher (16. August 2011)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

???????????????


----------



## Carp_fisher (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

Hi
hat jemand Lust zusammen  an der Mosel auf Waller/Karpfen zufischen.
Würde mich freuen!

Gruss


----------



## **bass** (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

hey,
ich antworte mal... die strecke ist anscheinend sehr gut für wels, hab da mal an nem streetfishing teilgenommen... am tag selbst wurden sogar einige welse auf kleinköder gefangen... und von dort angelnden franzosen weis ich dass sie sehr gut dort fangen (welse,döbel,barsch) wo du jetzt den schein herbekommst kann ich dir nicht sagen. ich mach meinen schein nahe bei mir in manon, da darf ich dann in ganz frankreich mit einer rute angeln und die mosel ab luxemburg bis metz mit vier ruten... den schein müsstest du aber in jedem angelgeschàft bekommen...


----------



## rofleimer (11. April 2012)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

Moin!
Wir sind jedes Jahr mindestens 3 Mal in Pont a Mousson zum Waller- und nebenbei Allround-Fischen. Ist ein Super schönes Fleckchen und der Wallerbestand ist gut. 
Angelkarten bekommst du im örtlichen Angelladen. Der ist von Metz kommend immer durch Pont-a-Mousson bis du einen Lidl siehst. Direkt hinterm Lidl die Straße links rein und dort ist der Angelladen auf der rechten Seite. #6


----------



## bonnys ranch (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

will nächstes woe nach pont a mousson an den kleinen kanal. gehe die angelkarte auch immer in dem angelladen schräg gegenüber vom lidl holen. hab schon viele kleinere waller und gute karpfen gefangen. an der mosel selbst habe ich wenig gute erfahrung.


----------



## Carp_fisher (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

HI

ja habe jetzt die Mosel karte für 85€ und damit darf ich doch auch in Ponta fischen!??

Werde bald wieder unten sein ,hoffe die Köfis beißen dann besser!!!

Ps.Wer mal Lust zusammen zufischen kann sich ja gerne melden.

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## nbk (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pont a mousson*



Carp_fisher schrieb:


> HI
> 
> ja habe jetzt die Mosel karte für 85€ und damit darf ich doch auch in Ponta fischen!??
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishhunter78 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

Hallo Zusammen!

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Nebengewässer mit Booten zu befahren sind?

Gibts irgendwelche Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Benutzung von Verbrennungsmotoren?

Ist dort das Fischen vom Boot aus erlaubt?
Wie sieht es mit Klopfen und der Benutzung von Echoloten aus? Lebender Köderfisch erlaubt?

Kann mir jemand eine vernünftige Slipstelle in dem Bereich nennen?

Besten Dank und viel Petri Heil

Björn


----------



## Carp_fisher (16. September 2013)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

Hallo Leute

wollte näcchstes Jahr wieder mal öfters an die Mosel in Frankreich (meist fürn WE),Zielfisch Karpfen und Waller.
Wenn jemand Lust hat mal zusammen zufischen kann sich gerne melden!
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## karl-otto (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

Hallo Carp fisher, na dann meld ich mich mal!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Revieren zum Karpfenangeln, vorzugsweise im grenznahen Bereich Frankreichs. Ich hab jetzt nach elf jähriger Abstinenz wieder mit dem Fischen angefangen und bin halt gar nicht mehr "up to date" was das Karpfenfischen, im speziellen das Nachtfischen (und darum gehts mir hauptsächlich) betrifft. Ich war früher viel in Gondrexange, Mutch und Mosel bei Trier unterwegs, da hat sich aber vieles geändert und auch die meisten ehemaligen Mitangler haben sich verlaufen. Von daher freu ich mich über Karpfenfischer, die ein paar Ortskenntnisse mitbringen.
Ich wohne in St.Wendel und such´ in meiner Umgebung Gleichgesinnte zum Erfahrungsaustausch und natürlich zum mitangeln. Möcht hier dein Thema nicht für Eigenwerbung mißbrauchen aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja eine Interessensgemeinschaft (hier in der Interessensgemeinschaft).

Wünsche Allen hier ein frohes Fest, nen guten Rutsch und viele dicke Fische!


----------



## Carp_fisher (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pont a mousson*

Hall
Hast eine Pn.
Gruss jürgen


----------

